# Are you smarter than a 5th grader?



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...96.triviaquiz?coll=ny-entertainment-headlines

This made me feel like an idiot, I got 60%. Are they sure this is for 5th graders !!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

those would have to be some freakin smart 5th graders, either that or i need more schooling :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

65%-i thought i did better-who knew there were 7 sides on a heptagon :huh:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mossy, you're rotten!! I've just now learned I'm NOT perfect! :crybaby: :idiot:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I messed up on thinking an Emu was faster than an Ostrich.

Look, were giving future test takers the answers !!! :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I mean 12 sides on a Heptagon* :lol:


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I dont know about those 5th graders. If they can ace that test, they should be in college. I only got 60%


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i must of started chasin girls in the 5th grade or something. they'll get ya everytime. :eyeroll: 60%


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

USSapper
You are the smartest person here so far, even though you don't know how many sides are on a heptagon !!! :jammin:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

USSapper

I can't get past the octagon on my Muzzle Loader, gotta go back and look occasionally :huh:

WAIT a minute, I think that is six, I will go check to make sure.

I know, it is the new or newer or newest math. :beer:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

No problem at all with the exam. It was actually quite basic and only marginally harder than the exams that 4th graders have to pass for many of the no child left behind exams given around the country. So if you had problems with this exam, you may want to look at your kids and see how much smarter they are than you (or should be). 
You may want to check out http://www.internet4classrooms.com/skil ... iginal.htm

To get into college, try this one http://www.collegeboard.com/student/tes ... ading.html

For graduate school, http://www.bestsamplequestions.com/gre- ... tions.html

IMHO, based on their test scores and my own experiences, US students today are falling farther behind the rest of the world than ever if they can't pass exams like the ones be given to 4th graders. As an example, for a course I am teaching at the local college this semester for juniors and seniors that includes maps and map reading, my opening day question to the students was which way is north? Over 80% pointed in the wrong direction and only 1 student could explain the difference between true north and magnetic north.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

very smart 5th graders missed 9


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Those are basic questions. Its just stuff that we forget about. I got 5 wrong. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

17 out of 20 = 85%

But, I don't know if I would have gotten the prime number correct.........but I actually saw that on television about a week ago....so let's say 16/20 for 80%.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I scored a 16/20. I had to think a little bit.

My geography is a little rusty. It's been a while since I looked at a map other than ND.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

95%....didn't know whether an Ostrich or Emu was faster.And guessed wrong. :eyeroll:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

65%

I feel dumb now


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Jiffy said:


> Those are basic questions. Its just stuff that we forget about. I got 5 wrong. :beer:


yeah Jiffy is right, everyone of those qeustions I've learned before, but because i've never need to know them, or i don;t really give a damn about it i've forgotten it. Don't they say that only 10% of what you learn get stored in your long term memory??? Man, i've paid alot of monay to forget 90% of everything i've learned.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

got 70%... there is no way that is a 5th grader test....


----------



## ross2021 (Jan 27, 2006)

Haha, 90%, I bet Jeff Foxworthy wouldn't get that!!!

:withstupid:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

The prime number was basically a trick question. I would like an explanation on why 1 doesn't fit the definition. I outsmarted myself on the astronaut question and talked myself out of the right answer.

I could see that stuff being on a number of different tests that a 5th grader would take.

It is amazing all the crap that you learn for a test then it gets pushed aside to make room for the new stuff you are now using.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

95%

Got the Represenatives' question wrong. Other than that, I can consider myself on par with the fifth grade. Once again proving that anyone with a fifth-grader's IQ can be a lawyer.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Prime numbers are numbers that are only divisible by two different numbers: the number 1, and the prime number itself.

For example 
2, 3, 5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 23...

While 1 technically IS divisible by the number 1 and itself, 1 is also itself, so it is not divisible by two different numbers. That's what sets 1 apart from the set of prime numbers...that and it is the lonliest number.

Of all the crap I heard in math, I enjoyed prime numbers the most. I once calcluated them out to the 400s on a sheet of paper. Then I got bored and read Outdoor Lifefor the rest of class.

The movie "CONTACT" bases a large chunk of its plot on prime number communication (ie: if a species has achieved intelligence, it will realize that there are prime numbers out there, and that proves to the other species they have encountered that intelligence - used also in a scene in the Star Trek: TNG series when Picard is captured by a race of "observers.")

Other than prime numbers and basic stats and percentages I suck at math, especially at the point where more than one number is replaced by letters or symbols.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> . That's what sets 1 apart from the set of prime numbers...that and it is the lonliest number.


Twwwooooo can be as bad as one................................. We need to get lives nick :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

95% i got the prime number question wrong. Thats probably why i always went to the resource room for math :wink:

Next step rocket surgery!!!!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i didn't think i'd do that poorely. man that's depressing


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i got a 100% and it only took me two times!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

averyghg
You have proved yourself as a person that does learn from your mistakes !!! oke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The chimpanzee question got me, went with South America...... :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

95% also... man I was off on the prime number thing too... it is somewhat of a trick question.

Ryan


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ryan,

JC needs better math teachers . They never did teach me anything about prime numbers, then again I was a History/Poly Sci aka HIPS major 

Ken,

I think we should have a emu and osterich race to see if it is really true. I GET TO RIDE THE EMU!!!, Swiss family robinson style :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm....teachers are around informatiopn all day.My wife says the trivia games are to easy for me. 

Especially being in a Resource Room where I see a constant barrage of tests and worksheets every day.

Do you have anyone who raises those things down there?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

boy immsut really suck took it this morning got a 55% took it this afternoon and got a 35% im getting more retarded as i go and im just a freshman,lol 5th grade wasnt to far away from now. Proof that Tv dont rot ur brain but school does the scores proove it.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Younghunter,

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD USE SPELL CHECK.

Thinking 35% was lucky after that post.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ken,
You know i don't know of anyone that raises emus, but i know of a llama farm and those things are pretty fast :lol:

My GF tells me i should try to get on jepardy. I agree if i wasn't around questions and answers all day i would probably got a 0


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

oke:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> Ken,
> You know i don't know of anyone that raises emus, but i know of a llama farm and those things are pretty fast :lol:


Norm,

How do you know that? Did the sheep farm sell out? :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

woooooooooooooo, hahaha :lol:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

95%.... @*%$ PRIME NUMBERS!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Norm70 said:


> Next step rocket surgery!!!!


Norm is this the best of both worlds???

Rocket Science and Brain Surgery

I spose it's been 15 years or so by now, but I knew a guy that raised emus. Those things could get up and move when they wanted to. Those eggs would make one hell of an omelette!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Norm70 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken,
> ...


 :******: just kidding :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I got 60% but to be honest if they teach most of that stuff to my kids when they are in 5th grade I'm going to be one ****** off parent.

Honestly, what good will it be for my kid to know who was on the moon first, which planet is closer to the sun etc. This stuff is only useful in casual conversation and game shows.

They should teach them math, english and another language other than english (preferably not french probably at this point chinese).

We need to rethink what we teach our kids in school.

For my kids I want lots of math, government (constitution, bill of rights, etc), chemistry, biology. I would prefer a really large dose of economics (that way they could understand how business works and why communism doesn't, that way they can fight off the thinking of professors at college too) along with some finance (most adults can't manage their credit and some can't even balance a check book). A good understanding of how incentives work and a real good dose of human psychology. As long as I'm at it, this psychology training should teach them how marketing works so they can avoid being fooled by false claims.

History as it pertains to govt, war and the environment. This stuff teaches us what not to do as much as it teaches us what to do.

That should about cover it.

What animal runs faster and which one lays the largest pile of scat should be left out of our education. If they want to learn that stuff on their own thats fine but please don't make them take a test on it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

95%, missed the Ostrich-Emu thing.

huntin1


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hard to belive i gadudated hi skool. 50% :homer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

gandergrinder,

your just mad cause I already got dibs on riding the emu in the emu-osterich race. :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

as long as you know how to jump a car, back a boat in the water, sight in a gun, set up a blind and decoys, field dress, set up a fishing line and/or ice-house, drill a hole, start a propane heater, set a trap, grill a steak, cook some sausage, tap a keg, etc.... i don't care how smart you are; you can be my friend anyday!!! (I guess what i'm trying to say is as long as you have "common sense" you have everything you need.)
:beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

90% The wrong astronaut and I thought chimps were in Asia

Good thing I teach High School


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I got 70%. I am a 7-12 social studies teacher. I guess with only 70% our youth are in trouble. By looking at our curriculum, I can say that most of the questions on that "test" are above a 5th grade level. For example, I am just finishing a unit Incan civilzations with my 9th grade class. 2 year terms for house of reps is covered with seniors in American government. Ostrich faster than an emu probably isn't covered at all b.c it is a stupid useless fact that will only be used on jeopardy, who wants to be a millionaire and little test to prove how dumb all of us duck hunters are.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

70%, Man I hate grammar.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I got 80%, that prime number question really got me though :withstupid:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I scored a 90% on the little test which is only 2 wrong, not bad since it has been a very long time since I have seen the inside of any class room. I tell you what though if that is what the 5th graders are learning today in class by the time most of them are in the 12th grade they should be able to come out school 100 times smarter than any adult alive today!!!!


----------

